# Mayfly ID



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I was on the Yellow river the week end of Aug. 6,7,8. All throughout the night there were good sized (maybe one inch body) light yellow/tan colored mayflies coming off the water. The coloration was uniform with no banding or stripes on their abdomens, wings looked to be light colored also. The hatch was fairly heavy at times. I was wondering if anyone familiar with the local hatches could help with Id, I know its tough without photos. Thanks


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like willowflies we have on Lake Weiss.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I googled willowfly, and it was not one of those. I am 100% sure it was a mayfly. It was pretty large so I first thought Hex. I have seen many a Hex up north and it didn't resemble them. Not saying it isn't possible.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ephemeroptera Galactica - Mayflies of the Southeastern US

the stoneflies (classified as plecoptera) are usually not misidentified when compared to the mayflies (classified as the ephemeroptera). the most notable characteristic of these two aquatic insects is that the mayflies (no matter what species) only lives for 24 hours, flies around for a mate, copulates, and then dies, hopefully leaving billions of eggs in the water to hatch. mayflies are normally honey colored as compaed to the stonefly which is darker. check that website out. compared to other sites, i think it's got the most credible information. hope this helps. when i was working on my masters in biology, i studied aquatic insects. they are amazing animals.
jack


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The mayfly hatch.

During the summer months, we use to take a skip jack out on the lake at night. 
Line the inside of the boat with a bed sheet and then lay a board with lights mounted on it length ways in the boat. Steer your boat with the wind drift and when the mayflies hatch out from the bottom of the lake they will come to the surface and fly weakly towards the nearest light. Your boat will be loaded with mayflies. Place them on cardboard flats in a fridge and they will keep for days.
They are great bait for blue gill, stump knockers, shell cracker, and catfish.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I can't imagine mistaking a Mayfly for a Stonefly*

Mayflies (often called Willowflies in Alabama) are the most prolific aquatic insect on most rivers in the South.

I've seen them in piles 4' deep around lights on the Tennessee River. Their emergence triggers some of the finest bites for most species of fish from Carp and Suckers to several species of Catfish and, of course Bass and Bream.

Years ago, I encountered a hatch around the Ghost Fleet way up off Mobile Bay. I caught several Flounders on popping bugs in at least 20' of water. They were hanging on the side of the ships, just under the surface then eating the Willowflies. I also caught Jacks, ladyfish and Redfish the same way along with Bass, Bream and Mangrove Snapper.

In the warm waters of our rivers in the southeast, Stoneflies aren't very prolific compared to the Mayflies. 

I see small hatched of various Mayfly species on the Rainbow River year around. This morning, there were a dozen or so around a light at the gym I go to in Dunellon. 

A tan, yellow, or brown rubber spider is near enough to get bit hard and often. If you are interested, I will show you how to tie a very cheap fly that is a better immitation than the spiders.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A tan, yellow, or brown rubber spider is near enough to get bit hard and often. If you are interested, I will show you how to tie a very cheap fly that is a better immitation than the spiders.[/QUOTE]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That would be great to see Ken.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree that willowflies can make fish bite, but they are a pain in the neck when they hatch around your dock. I have hatches all summer. When they hatch, it is hard to really enjoy being on the dock, and you sure don't need to forget and leave your dock lites on at night. I have to cover my boats or be prepared to vacuum before I take friends for a ride.
I have learned that I can blow off a large accumulation with my trusty leaf blower.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you sure got that right, buckyt. the mayflies are so bad here in selma that the lights have to be turned off on the bridge on the ala river bout this time of year. and still, the fire department has to clean the streets with high-pressure hoses just to get the accumulated dead flies. smells like a fish market downtown when they swarm. yum-yum.
jack


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

In some area they deploy trucks equipped with blade scrapers to clear of the roads! After some research I think they might of been hex duns or maybe large yellow drakes that I saw.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm not sure, but i don't think those are indegenous in alabama.
i'll do some research and post back. you do the same.
jack


----------

